# harvest objective for bear



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i have a question that i feel the answer too is pretty simple, however being new to utah, nothing seems to be simple so i'd love y'alls advice. 

looking at the way harvest objective areas are described in this screenshot from the guidebook: since the one area says no dogs, does that means the other areas allow dogs and just not bait?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Bingo.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

next question then, and one i hope y'all don't shake your heads at. But how is the road access, if at all, in either the wasatch west or nine mile? I'm not looking to be able to drive within a hundred yards of a tree or anything. but the way we hunt back home is mostly rigging from the box. My dad's looking to bring our pack out here from back east possibly. we don't mind walking however far it takes to get to a tree. But not exactly a fan of free casting to start a track personally either. any help would be super appreciated!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I believe the new seasons say

If you run dogs it's illegal to put out bait!

If you are baiting it's illegal to run hounds!

If you are spot and stalk no dogs, no bait.


If your a houndsman with dogs why would you have to drag those mutts to a tree?


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

im not sure what you're asking. i don't ever drag a dog to a tree. i meant we (the people) don't mind walking however far it takes to get to where the dogs are treed, but we tend to start races by rigging from the box.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Rigging from a box is how it's done here. You should be fine


----------

